# Metamorphose



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

How to turn a perfectly good bean can into recycle material.

Tachammer a handful of steel and an afternoon of fun.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ooooooooooooooooo that does look like fun! Was that the square ammo you shoot? Totally destroyed that can!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You sure did the job on that one!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ibojoe said:


> Ooooooooooooooooo that does look like fun! Was that the square ammo you shoot? Totally destroyed that can!


No the square ammo cuts up the steel cans so fast you have to change them every round. I used round steel 7/16 and 1/2 makes the can last longer.


----------

